# no LOST :(



## cjanderson (Nov 16, 2002)

checked last night, it had the 2 hour finale of lost on sky as 1 2hr show. In my todo list

then this morning its only recorded an hour and says the 1 hr 2nd part is not in the listings 

can re-record it on Wed night (again it says there is a 2hour show on and will just say RECORD FOR 2 HOURS NO MATTER WHAT YOU THINK IS ON) but a bit of a **** up.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

cjanderson said:


> checked last night, it had the 2 hour finale of lost on sky as 1 2hr show. In my todo list
> 
> then this morning its only recorded an hour and says the 1 hr 2nd part is not in the listings
> 
> can re-record it on Wed night (again it says there is a 2hour show on and will just say RECORD FOR 2 HOURS NO MATTER WHAT YOU THINK IS ON) but a bit of a **** up.


  Our Tivo successfully recorded Lost from Sky digital as 2 x 1 hour episodes, even though Sky were clearly broadcasting it as a single episode which seemed to be 1:50 long... Have you checked to see if the "TODO" list show anything such as "no longer in the programme guide"?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Digiguide shows Wed night as a single 2 hour programme. If Tivo guide shows it differently you might be better setting a manual record for 2 hours.

I watched both episodes last Friday.   . Virgin haven't got Sky One at the moment so I had to look elsewhere.


----------



## cjanderson (Nov 16, 2002)

yes, the sunday at 11pm ep is in the todo list as "no longer in program guide"


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Not very helpfull but it was a VERY GOOD episode...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes, odd ending... are they making another season?

Also on Sky HD anytime as one long episode - advert and dog free 

Automan.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, a big benefit of Anytime - if only you could guarantee what will be on it!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Our Tivo recorded the entire show as one. 2 hours in total.
Surely everyone should get the same guide data so if our Tivo recorded it correctly why did others fail?
BTW Automan the show is confirmed to run until 2010 so we have to watch till then before we get a 'proper' ending. Last nights ending was just crap.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Automan said:


> Yes, odd ending... are they making another season?


There will be 5 seasons.

Or is it 8, 15, 16, 23 or 42...


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

There are two more seasons after this one - but each season will now only be 16 episodes in length as the writers don't want to string the story out too much any more.

It's also been confirmed that season 4 will air without break or repeats so there's a possibility that Sky may show the episodes within a day or so of the States, as they have done for the seconf part of season 3.

If all this pans out (including my speculation about Sky showing it in parallel with the States) , it means that the gap between season 4 & 5 could potentially be at least 6-9 months, unless season 5 is pulled forward and doesn't start in the normal September season start time for American shows. As is, it looks like we've now got a minimum wait of at least 3-4 months for the next new episode.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

aerialplug said:


> There are two more seasons after this one - but each season will now only be 16 episodes in length *as the writers don't want to string the story out too much any more*.


You surely mean that advertising revenues are falling as viewer numbers decline due to boredom with the predictable and formulaic plot. 

I'm sure the writers will happily create more episodes, as will the producer, director and the actors, as long as someone is paying them to do.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

According to www.lostpedia.com there will be 3 more 16 episode seasons with season 4 starting in February 2008.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think Heroes has learned a lot from Lost, in that it tied up all the plot lines at the end and didn't leave you on a huge cliffhanger, while leaving only two clues (well, two I spotted!) as to the direction of Season 2.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Personally I like Lost just the way it is and wouldn't change anything about it. Not sure if that puts me in the minority or if people frustrated with it are just more vocal?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Here, here. :up:


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Verne said:


> Personally I like Lost just the way it is and wouldn't change anything about it. Not sure if that puts me in the minority or if people frustrated with it are just more vocal?


I'm with you, Verne.

After watching the final two episodes, I felt I'd like it to go on forever.

I must admit, I was a bit bemused by people who wanted neat answers at the end of each season.


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

I love it. A single 2 hour show recorded here.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

steford said:


> I love it. A single 2 hour show recorded here.


Glad to hear it: now your only problem is understanding what on earth was supposed to be happening...


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

If you have several days to spare, try the *Lost-Forum*.

This is a massive site filled with folks prepared to discuss *everything* Lost in the minutest of detail.

Each episode has its own *Sub-Forum* so if something piqued your interest, you can find a thread dedicated to it, often with relevant screencaps.


----------

